# Intel (ICH8R) Raid 5 not detected

## aceFruchtsaft

Hi,

I'm trying to install Gentoo on my new Core 2 Duo system which has an ASUS P5B Deluxe motherboard. I wanted to set up dmraid according to this guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid.

However, my /dev/mapper does not contain anything but the control file, so the existing RAID 5 (which works in Windows) was not detected.

Did anyone get this to work with the amd64 livecd-2006.1? Do I have to anything besides loading the raid5 kernel module and boot the livecd with gentoo dodmraid dolvm2?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## jakobdettner

try the kernel of truth cd:

http://www.kernel-of-truth.net/downloads_kOT.html

boot with dodmraid option.

i get a /dev/mapper/isw_hghhjehjf_Volume0 device with my p5b deluxe.

----------

## Triggaaaaa

Hi,

same problem here. My system is a Core2Duo with Asus P5B Deluxe using Intel ICH8 Host RAID5.

I used KernelOfTruth's LiveCD (amd64-release (r4) of small gentoo) and booted using "genkernel-irqpoll dodmraid".

dmraid -ay lists the raid5-array correctly with its name and status: ok

However there is no entry in /dev/mapper/ except the control-file.

During boot I get the message: 

```
ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel
```

Using dmesg I found: 

```
device-mapper: table: 253:0: raid45: unknown target type

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
```

However KernelOfTruth told me that raid5-support is included in his LiveCD.  

I also found something about a raid45-kernel-patch (http://people.redhat.com/~heinzm/sw/dm/dm-raid45/) but then I would have to create an own LiveCD. Since I'm just a noob with regard to installing gentoo I haven't got any ideas at the moment.

Thanks in advance for any help!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi,

I didn't include this patch on the livecd / kernel, so I guess I will have to set that on the queue for the next release ?

Regards

----------

## Zarhan

Hi - is this included in amd64-r8 now?

----------

## Zarhan

Ah - tested it - no, it isn't. 

How to install Gentoo on a  ICH9R fakeraid running Raid5 (and has a Windows partition, so Linux software raid is not an option)? I just need one livecd that actually supports Raid5. Any ideas?

----------

## Zarhan

Well, I managed with Ubuntu 8.04 and some instructions from their Bugzilla - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220493/comments/16 - and once I had Gentoo kernel in the rest worked just fine as long as I compiled the raid45 module IN kernel (for some reason genkernel --dmraid doesn't want to copy in raid45.ko as a module to the initrd). Anyway, working now..

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Zarhan, this livecd series unfortunately isn't updated anymore (I honestly unfortunately don't have the time to maintain it),

alternatively to the ubuntu livecd you can try out Neo2's new livecd https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-677993-highlight-.html

great that you managed to make it work, perhaps that helps others with the same problem ...

cheers   :Smile: 

----------

